# camaras inalambricas de 2.4 ghz a tv directas?



## ronin10 (Feb 8, 2010)

hola a todos mi duda es la siguiente :

Me hice de algunas camaras inalambricas de 2.4 ghz alimentadas a 9 volts ya sea con pila o eliminador ,no tengo el receptor que despues va conectado a una tv
mi pregunta es si es necesario el modulo receptor o si de alguna manera es posible que la tv "capte" la señal directamente o tal ves una vcr y de ahi a la tv sera esto posible o estoy diciendo sandeses?
de antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

Necesitas un receptor en la misma frecuencia para concretar el enlace. Despues si el receptor tiene salida para canal 3 o 4 lo ves en un tv comun, si tiene salida para monitor, necesitaras un monitor..


----------



## tiago (Feb 8, 2010)

Todo lo mas,puedes localizar en tus camaras el punto donde la camara envia al emisor la señal de video compuesto y audio,conexionando unos cables puedes conectarla a tu tv.
Saludos.


----------



## ronin10 (Feb 8, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda .....desarmando....les comento que resultados tuve


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

ha crei que querias usar la funcion de transmitir como camara remota.. si te da lo mismo, busca la entrada del modulo de RF y ahi tienes video y eventualmente si tiene, sonido..

Postea marca y modelo de las camaras a ver si son IP todavia y no tienes que hacer nada mas que publicar la imagen en algun servidor y ves las imagenes desde internet con un pc..


----------



## ronin10 (Feb 8, 2010)

si bueno la idea original era si era posible usarlas inalambricas sin el modulo receptor
la idea de cablearlas es una opcion para usarlas de alguna forma ya he desarmado una y consta de dos modulitos uno que es donde esta la camara fija en una tabletita y se conecta a otro modulito que yo pienso que es el transmisor por que ahi viene la antena soldada, viene conectada entre si por 3 cables n,r y b yo me imagino negro tierra y alguno de los otros video + no tengo un monitor por aqui tendre que esperar hasta mañana para probar ,son camaras maraca aztak cm-818t   de cualquir manera empezare a buscar en los tianguis modulos receptores yo ya los he visto que los venden supongo que el chiste es que sean 2.4 ghz no? bueno saludos y gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

Mira el receptor http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/76/54/41/30/0076544130832_500X500.jpg al ser un kit es probable que el receptor se configure con algun codigo que lleve la camara, asi solo garantizas que las imagenes captadas solo seran vistas en un receptor y no vos con un receptor puedas captar las camaras de un vecino..


----------



## tiago (Feb 8, 2010)

Si vas a usar la opción del cable, los colores suelen ser: negro para el comun,amarillo para el video y blanco para el audio. De todos modos es probable que no sea algo del todo riguroso. De todos modos mira a ver si encuentras un microfono en la cámara, si no es así y no va provista de audio, lo mas seguro es que el rojo y el negro sean la alimentación, mídelo, y el otro, la señal de video.
Saludos.


----------



## ronin10 (Feb 8, 2010)

no son de alimentacion estos llegan aparte directamente de el cable que va  ala pila voy a probar con un moinitor mañana......entonces no cualquier receptor podria servir?
yo recuerdo en otras que he tenido que traen un potenciometro para calibrar la señal y lo regulabas hasta que tenias una imagen clara


----------



## tiago (Feb 9, 2010)

Es posible que la señal de la camara sea mas fuerte que la que puede soportar el monitor, y éste sature la imagen.Puedes atenuarla con un potenciometro como medida improvisada.
Saludos.


----------

